# Rescues - before and after ....



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I thought it would be interesting to see photos of rescue dogs - Before and After ( with their new family ) . Sarah
Before Henry ( one giant knot with 200 grass seeds )








After Henry








Before Teddy ( in his first foster home with a feral shih tzu that bit him )








After Teddy








My beautiful boys with their sisters.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Great idea! I love seeing how a little love and attention can change an animal!

This is Wilson the day we got him. He was sick, tired, very under weight, dirty, and so scared...

Oct 31, 2005










4 months later- Feb 25 2006










And now... Jan 22 2007










I look at the first couple of months of photos and can't believe how scared and sick he was. For the first 2 months we had him he didn't make a sound, he didn't whine and he didn't bark. Not once. How anyone could have been mean to such a sweet sweet boy, I will never understand. I am so glad we found him, he was always meant to be with me. I love this little guy more than I ever thought possible.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Such lovely stories and pictures.








Dogloverx3,
I didn't know all those dogs of your's were rescues. You give me inspiration to let my Lhasa's coat grow long. and those photo shoots are amazing!!!!I always enjoy looking at your changing pictures.









Deanna, your sweet Wilson...





















What a lovely story and happy ending. How handsome he looks in both and happy in the last one.
Rescuers are a special breed of people. Thank you.
My dtr named her white Chi "Bianca" after the rescuers animated disney movie "The Rescuers"(down under.)


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

First picture oct 2005 Sweetpea matted with infections

second picture 2006 Sweetpea beautiful and healthy


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

What a difference.







I love seeing pics of your babies.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Rescuers are very special people, and if I ever choose to have another dog, it will most likely be a rescue.

It's heartwarming to see these pictures.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Great idea! I love seeing how a little love and attention can change an animal!
> 
> This is Wilson the day we got him. He was sick, tired, very under weight, dirty, and so scared...
> 
> ...


 

Wow! The difference is amazing.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww thanks for posting thiose pictures guys!














I love seeing rescue before and after pictures.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pics. I love all of your pictures.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg what a difference a lot of love and good care makes to these special little furbabies







Great pictures and thanks for posting them, it's good to see the before and afters, at least we can see the hope in their little eyes instead of the sadness


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

AWWWW..thanks for those pics. They really warm my heart.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

A little love can go a looooong way! Wow Sarah, what a big loving heart you have














All of your babies are beautiful


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

They all look great!
I think people who rescue are amazimg~~ Special place for people like yourselves. 

ANDREA~


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

wow, Henry and Teddy are so lucky







They look soooooo good. 

I am so happy for all the rescues. they all look so happy


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I know most of you have seen this, but here is Kirby again.









Before:

[attachment=18746:attachment]

Today:

[attachment=18747:attachment]


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

kab, Kirby looks so beautiful and happy!!! Great photo!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

This just makes me tear up! What wonderful people you are. Thanks to all of you!


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

and now:


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, what sweet pictures, thats so wonderful they found homes


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

This is Naddie the first night home with us. I don't have photos of her real deplorable condition when she was turned into the shelter..investigators who wanted to prosecute the people have them.











This is Naddie "after". She is much whiter than show in the photo.


----------



## Lily (Feb 13, 2007)

Amazing pics! A big high five to all you heroes


----------



## birdsong123 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, what a neat thread! My Gizzer's story is a bit different. He came from a home where he was loved very much, but they could no longer afford his veterinary care after his medical needs incresased. That's where we came in. 

Okay, so I can't figure out how to insert pictures...so his Petfinder page is here....

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=7500559

Next -- Gizzy at home with us...

His current Dogster page with his amazing full story is at http://www.dogster.com/dogs/458895/sniff. Gizzy was Dogster's dog of the week last week! Also, the Discovery Channel has contacted us regarding interest in his story. Way cool for him! He's now being trained to become a therapy pet. He'll be ready for the Delta Society Pet Pals evaluation as early as August.

~ Donna and the Mighty Gizzer ~


----------



## Lily (Feb 13, 2007)

> Wow, what a neat thread! My Gizzer's story is a bit different. He came from a home where he was loved very much, but they could no longer afford his veterinary care after his medical needs incresased. That's where we came in.
> 
> Okay, so I can't figure out how to insert pictures...so his Petfinder page is here....
> 
> ...


That's amazing!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> Wow, what a neat thread! My Gizzer's story is a bit different. He came from a home where he was loved very much, but they could no longer afford his veterinary care after his medical needs incresased. That's where we came in.
> 
> Okay, so I can't figure out how to insert pictures...so his Petfinder page is here....
> 
> ...


I so LOVED your story it was my favorite on this whole thread . It made me sniff a little , but Gizzy certainly put a smile on my face . GO THE GIZZ . Sarah


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

This is Paris last July when we got her



And this is her now !


----------



## birdsong123 (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, thank you so much, Sarah. He's a special little guy with an indomitable spirit. I'm so honored to have him be a part of our lives. He brings us SO many giggles and smiles.Some beautiful changes are seen with the heart more than the eyes.









Although, I have to say, all the dogs in this thread have had changes of the heart.







Kudos to the amazing people who have taken these remarkable dogs into their hearts and homes.

Donna & The Mighty Gizzer




[/QUOTE]
I so LOVED your story it was my favorite on this whole thread . It made me sniff a little , but Gizzy certainly put a smile on my face . GO THE GIZZ . Sarah








[/QUOTE]


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Calypso "Caly" came to us as a foster dog. She was in horrific condition. She had been severely abused. When she as a year and a half she was shot with a high powered BB gun into the abdomen at close range. Later she lost an eye due to an infection. These two occaisions were the only times she went to the vet in the six years she lived with her previous family. She was tormented by the 4 yo triplet boys that lived with her. There was also a little 2 yo boy. She was living outside because she wasn't doing well with the children. So when we picked her up she was covered in Georgia Clay. Her butt was covered in feces. The picture with her sitting next to the lawn angel and the little maltese statue is from the night she arrived. 
[attachment=20037:attachment]
The other picture shows how beautiful she really is. 
[attachment=20033:attachment]

Our Cameo has a different rescue story. She came to us pre-spoiled. Actually, she had a little charm around her neck that said it all "Not Spoiled, Blessed." She was a year old and had lived with a woman who had never owned a dog and so was not ready for the responsibility and the time required. But she and her daughters did love Cameo and so they surrendered her to rescue with love. 

[attachment=20038:attachment]
This is her in her long coat. There isn't much difference except we grew her hair. 
[attachment=20035:attachment]


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> Wow, what a neat thread! My Gizzer's story is a bit different. He came from a home where he was loved very much, but they could no longer afford his veterinary care after his medical needs incresased. That's where we came in.
> 
> Okay, so I can't figure out how to insert pictures...so his Petfinder page is here....
> 
> ...


What a great story! He is such a cutie pie, and looks so happy! We love his cool wheels!





































Donna- welcome to the board, and thank you so much for sharing Gizzy's story!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

> Calypso "Caly" came to us as a foster dog. She was in horrific condition. She had been severely abused. When she as a year and a half she was shot with a high powered BB gun into the abdomen at close range. Later she lost an eye due to an infection. These two occaisions were the only times she went to the vet in the six years she lived with her previous family. She was tormented by the 4 yo triplet boys that lived with her. There was also a little 2 yo boy. She was living outside because she wasn't doing well with the children. So when we picked her up she was covered in Georgia Clay. Her butt was covered in feces. The picture with her sitting next to the lawn angel and the little maltese statue is from the night she arrived.
> [attachment=20037:attachment]
> The other picture shows how beautiful she really is.
> [attachment=20033:attachment]
> ...








Amazing. Both of your babies (as all the other babies mentioned) are beautiful! What a story about your Caly....It's amazing how some people just discard animals as if they were garbage. So sad!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Congratulations to you all for jobs well done. All the rescues look so happy and well loved


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

The difference a little love & care makes. I commend you all of your loyalty to helpping these little ones recover from the abuse that had to indure in the past.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I was just reading through this post and thought I'd add Tinker.....the little guy wasn't so bad looking on the outside.....but after living his whole life in a cage, he wasn't much of a dog when we got him.


When the puppy mill was raided, the dogs were all shaved down
[attachment=20534:attachment]


Here's the boy today, he plays with his toys all the time now!
He's a really good dog.
[attachment=20535:attachment]


----------



## birdsong123 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow...
Tinker was handsome before, but now he is STUNNING! What is his personality like?

You did a wonderful thing by taking him under your wing. Puppy mill dogs can be a challenge, and you took it right on and look at him now!

Thank you for giving him such a loving home.

Donna
http://www.dogster.com/dogs/458895/sniff





> I was just reading through this post and thought I'd add Tinker.....the little guy wasn't so bad looking on the outside.....but after living his whole life in a cage, he wasn't much of a dog when we got him.
> 
> 
> When the puppy mill was raided, the dogs were all shaved down
> ...


----------

